# How much oil.



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

Do I have a problem with my engine. I have a brand new TT coupe S-line Black edition 2.0 tfsi. which has now only just covered 750 miles and has used 1 litre of oil. I had a brand new TT in September last year and never put any oil in it. Should I take it back.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Graham, Was the oil level correct when you last checked, perhaps it was low when new.
Hoggy.


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Graham, Was the oil level correct when you last checked, perhaps it was low when new.
> Hoggy.


Hoggy, no it was full when I got it home, I always check oil levels as I had a car serviced once and they forgot to fill the engine with oil and it gave up the ghost.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Graham, No oil on drive. ? rather excessive then. Dealer will probably say, its expected on a new engine. :?  
Hoggy.


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

"]Hi Graham, No oil on drive. ? rather excessive then. Dealer will probably say, its expected on a new engine. :?  
Hoggy. [/quote]

Hoggy, No oil on the drive or garage floor. I find this a little crazy, as I said I had a new TT last Sept did 1500 miles and did not put any oil in it, although the stronic box expired and also the water pump went bang, hence Audi ordered me a new one which arrived two weeks ago. I hope this one is going to be alright. :? :?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

They should have told you when you collected it to come back after 1000 miles so they could top it up for you. As far as I'm aware, they ship from the factory with different oil to the oil that they change onto at the first service. It's better to let the dealership top it up with the same oil it shipped with, although there is nothingto that effect in the manual.

They can use a huge amount of oil and still be in specification (something like a litre over 1000 miles), but generally they will top it up for you until the first service.

They usually settle down after the first service, certainly by the third service you generally need add no oil at all.

Do you do a lot of short journeys? Are you doing lots of cold starts? Was the previous car run-in during such a cold spell?


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

wja96 said:


> They should have told you when you collected it to come back after 1000 miles so they could top it up for you. As far as I'm aware, they ship from the factory with different oil to the oil that they change onto at the first service. It's better to let the dealership top it up with the same oil it shipped with, although there is nothingto that effect in the manual.
> 
> They can use a huge amount of oil and still be in specification (something like a litre over 1000 miles), but generally they will top it up for you until the first service.
> 
> ...


wja96 No I do not do short journeys, good point about cold weather run-ins though, the weather was quite warm in sept last year. My dealership put a litre of oil in the boot for you but I never used it last year.


----------

